# Feeding chicken/eggs



## Sdunham (Aug 27, 2009)

Ive been feeding my boy 2 scrambled eggs every morning when I eat breakfeast, hes 6 months old, is that to much or to little? Any problems with feeding them to him? Also, I want to feed him some raw chicken breast for a treat once in awhile to help him grow as well, can I get any specail kind from the grocery store?


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

eggs are great to give your dogs.when you cook them you can also add the shell.it cleans the digestive track,as well as adds vitamins and minerals that they need.if you are going to feed raw chicken,you should purchace either free range chickens or get it from a butcher.the chicken we buy at the store has water and things added into the chicken.they are allowed as well to have chicken necks,wings,and/or backs with the bones in,but any other chicken bones will splinter when they eat them,and this could cause serious problem later.hope this helps you out


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

just go by a little general rule of thumb anything in excess is a bad thing.. not saying its too much for your dog, but you are the best judge if you are over doing it. personally, i give one raw egg 1 x a week, and I don't know what effect 10 eggs has on a dog, since its cooked, but i know raw that would be too much. JMO


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I gave jazz a raw egg, shell an all, into her food last night and she loved it.

I'm gonna follow Staffydaddy's routine and give her a raw egg plus shell once a week with her food.


----------

